# [Regular Season Game 61] Houston Rockets vs. Toronto Raptors



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(38-22)/(23-38)*


When/Where:
*Tuesday, March 3, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Calderon / Parker / Marion / Bosh / Bargnani*


_*Preview*_


> Fast starts have helped the Houston Rockets continue their dominance at home. The way the Toronto Raptors have been beginning in games on the road, Houston's first-period success may continue.
> 
> The Rockets look to extend a nine-game home winning streak and avoid being swept in their season series with the lowly Raptors on Tuesday night.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Revenge game!?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

of course its a revenge game


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Time for payback!
We blow them out and then James White does a between the legs 360 windmill from the free throw line.:biggrin:


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Brent Barry: 14 points, 4-5 from 3 point line, 2 of those result in And-1s'.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Scola killed Bosh on a few plays earlier.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

rockets have missed a lot of easy shots so far. i think i've counted at least 6 inside 5 feet that should have been easy but found a way to not go in.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nice play Yao staying with it.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Landry draws the foul from "RuPaul". :laugh:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Good game so far. Lets keep this up


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Artest for 3 to end the half!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Lowry is really beginning to win me over. I like how we're actually having successful fastbreaks now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Good to see Landry back in action. 

And its weird seeing Marion in a Raptors jersey...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rockets are rolling.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn it. This is too close for comfort.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

anyone else think they should have taken yao out a few minutes into the 3rd once it was clear they couldn't defend this raptors lineup? the rockets got a little perimeter happy and weren't getting yao the ball much anyway. i would have liked to see landry there and have yao get back in as soon as bosh or bargnani went to the bench. either that or pound the ball inside to take advantage of the mismatch there with bosh trying to guard yao.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> anyone else think they should have taken yao out a few minutes into the 3rd once it was clear they couldn't defend this raptors lineup? the rockets got a little perimeter happy and weren't getting yao the ball much anyway. i would have liked to see landry there and have yao get back in as soon as bosh or bargnani went to the bench. either that or pound the ball inside to take advantage of the mismatch there with bosh trying to guard yao.


I agree with you on that one.

With that, I am also liking this Landry/Artest pick n roll thing going on here. It seems to be working nicely. Also, you gotta love Scola's hustle, him and Lawry working nicely.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Our bench is doing nice.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Monster dunk by Landry!!

And 1 too.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This Lowery kid is really growing on me. The more I see him, the more I feel better about trading a starting PG for a back up.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What a weak call on Yao.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Is there any other NBA team with more white people than the Raptors? lol


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

yeah i've really liked lowry so far for the rockets.

ideally i'd like to see yao/scola/landry combine to get 35-40 shots per game. they're at 38 so far this game and have absolutely dominated the paint.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Crap... No slacking


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn, last few plays I have seen 3 to 4 raptors around Yao at once. Crazy the attention he gets.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wafer making them pay for doubling/tripling Yao


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i love how this rockets team has been playing since tmac went out.

one of the best things about the tmac injury/alston trade is that the rockets have a lot fewer wasted possessions. it seemed like both tmac and rafer each had to have a few possessions every game when they just took a crazy shot without trying to run the offense. now basically only artest does that a couple times a game and then brooks sometimes gets too aggressive but it just seems like there are far fewer wasted possessions now.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Great defense that time. And another foul on Yao. ¬¬


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> i love how this rockets team has been playing since tmac went out.
> 
> one of the best things about the tmac injury/alston trade is that the rockets have a lot fewer wasted possessions. it seemed like both tmac and rafer each had to have a few possessions every game when they just took a crazy shot without trying to run the offense. now basically only artest does that a couple times a game and then brooks sometimes gets too aggressive but it just seems like there are far fewer wasted possessions now.


No more heatchecks.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Scola dunked! What a GREAT game from both him, and Landry. Money well spent.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Great adjustments on those who front Yao. With Yao blocking out their big man there will always be a ****load of uncontested layups. Especially for Landry who can blow by most PF's in the league.

Yes there is a lot less wasted possessions without T-Mac and Rafer. T-Mac's heat checks were cool with me though. But we're actually converting on transition baskets and finishing at the rim. With Rafer we had neither(sad truth).


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Landry +/-: +30


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> No more heatchecks.


Isn't that the truth. So many times per game Tmac would just suddenly go into isolation mode, and just chuck up an ill advised 3 pointer. Rafer, would sometimes just jack them up out of nowhere as well.

Now it seems like every possession is a play of some sort, unless its in transition. Which works for me.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Landry +/-: +30


Holy crap...!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

62 pts, 33 rebs and 4 blocks between our 3 big guys... nice

Also, I think we're in 3rd place in the west with tonight's win as well...


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I know +/- isn't the most reliable of stats, but a +30 means someone was giving it to you with no vaseline.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Also, I think we're in 3rd place in the west with tonight's win as well...


Yep, same record as the Nuggets. But we are 2-1 against them with 1 game left to play.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Domination in the paint by our big 3. Scolandry was great tonight.
Start Lowry please.
Who next, bring on the Jazzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Great job for Scola, Landry, and Yao to score and clog up the paint


----------

